# Why not Salieri?



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Why is it so rare to find the works of Salieri the man was a genius. Even though he was overshadowed by Mozart, he still should have some decent recordings. I have been digging everywhere for a good recording of Axur Re d'Ormus their is only one the man wrote some good music. Maybe its because of Aleksandr Pushkin, Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov or even Peter Shaffer.


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, it's very rare indeed. His work is much simplier compared to Mozart, and very typical of music of the classic era. I know some of his work, the concerto for flute. It's easy to guess what comes next, but still it's so beautiful.


----------



## bexterlee (Apr 22, 2008)

hi,

There is a very good recording of Salieri works on Chandos as part of their Contemporaries of Mozart series, performed by the London Mozart Players. If you enjoy Salieri there is a wealth of repertoire from this era on the series.

Catalogue number is CHAN 9877 and it is a selection of Symphonies and Overtures.

http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN%209877


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

thanx i will definetly get it.


----------

